Ask HN: JavaScript Books for a Complete Beginner? - throwawayt856
======
potta_coffee
Eloquent Javascript is a really good introduction to programming in it's own
right, as well as being a great Javascript book. You can read it for free
online and I highly recommend it.
[https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)

